# Waterfest 10: July 17th & 18th @ Raceway Park, Englishtown, NJ



## BradAPR (Jun 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,
As you know, Waterfest 10 is going to be held on July 17th and 18th at Raceway Park in Englishtown, New Jersey. I hope that everyone is as exited as we are here at APR. We will be offering a variety of special pricing, so everyone get ready for some deals! There will be a car show, dynos, racing and other events. So, bring your cars and your enthusiasm!
See you there!

Brad Duckett
APR Customer Sales and Support
[email protected]
800-680-7921
PS For more info please go to http://www.waterfest.net or call 845-352-3155


----------

